# Bald white spot on kitten?



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

So earlier, I had just noticed the black and white tuxedo I have has a small bald spot hear his neck. After picking at the fur, (it was just a rough spot at first) I noticed it was dry flakey skin. It is not red, or oozing, or anything like that. 

Now, this can be one of two things : 

1) ring worms 

2) my older kitten attacking him when we aren't paying attention.

He does like to bite in the neck area, and when I found it, it was a rough spot, all most like a dried up scab. 

I'll post a picture and let you guys decide. 
These guys never go outside, so I have no idea how they could have gotten ring worm which makes me believe it was just my older kitten who did this and I hadn't noticed until today.


----------



## Aerona (Aug 9, 2013)

I would say that is ringworm but I am not an expert by any means. It just looks like what many of the kittens at the shelter had.


----------

